
Covid-19 Will Accomplish What Politics Couldn't: Narrow Global Gap Between Rich - Tiggers
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-covid-19-will-accomplish-what-politics-couldnt-do-narrow-the-global/
======
sacks2k
I'm unsure why making everyone poorer is something to be celebrated.

